# Another crazy Wabbit(305km/h)



## skillton (Sep 26, 2002)

http://smokeblunts.net/iso.wmv
7950rpm, 28psi








specs:
1,5mm bore
wisecos
PO - metal H-beam conrods
Custom cams
Custom tubular exhaust manifold
Custom Intake
Holset HX40 60in/65ex
Hestec engine management
G60 tranny
Peloquin lsd diff
Wilwood brakes
Rollgage
2 - seat
Full - aviation spec fuel system
780cc/min injectors

564hp,60kg/m at crank on 1.9bar.
Not sure what engine it has tho... seems like a 16vT, or possibly a 20vT.



_Modified by skillton at 6:55 AM 11-19-2004_


----------



## liquidtension (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: Another crazy Wabbit(305km/h) (skillton)*

im d/ling it at the moment at 1.4kb/sec 
so,







in advance


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: Another crazy Wabbit(305km/h) (liquidtension)*

WTF is wrong with your connection....I'm getting 175 per second


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: Another crazy Wabbit(305km/h) (mechsoldier)*

Mech
Your connection is fuxor.. I got it in 15 sec.


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: Another crazy Wabbit(305km/h) (fastslc)*

Nah I'm on a highly firewalled govt computer, my computer here is WAY slower than home.....that car is F#####g crazy fast


----------



## traderart (May 6, 2004)

*Re: Another crazy Wabbit(305km/h) (mechsoldier)*

My god, where is this at?















What engine is this?
I will like to get mine to turn at 8000rpm as well, what do I need to do.


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: Another crazy Wabbit(305km/h) (traderart)*

thanks sick, looking for more specs.


----------



## turbojeta3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: Another crazy Wabbit(305km/h) (veedub11)*

at 360kb\sec that thing is sick ass hell








the dudes laugh is priceless. Is this the same one thats been floating around? 


_Modified by turbojeta3 at 7:41 AM 11-19-2004_


----------



## skillton (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Another crazy Wabbit(305km/h) (turbojeta3)*

The other rabbit that smokes the supra and 996 turbo only has 422hp







It's also silver... this one looks black


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: Another crazy Wabbit(305km/h) (skillton)*


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: Another crazy Wabbit(305km/h) (traderart)*


_Quote, originally posted by *traderart* »_
I will like to get mine to turn at 8000rpm as well, what do I need to do.

Balance and blueprint the entire engine (making sure that every journal, every rod, every piston, EVERYTHING weighs like exactly the same)
Knife edge the crank
Heavy duty valve springs (maybe even dual valve springs if they make them)
Full headwork
a FARKIN HUGE CAM
EDIT Make that probably ARP rod bolts too


_Modified by mechsoldier at 8:24 AM 11-19-2004_


----------



## projektRUST (May 3, 2003)

three words that would describe this golf: Finland, vodka, boost!


----------



## Cabby-Blitz (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: Another crazy Wabbit(305km/h) (mechsoldier)*









olf (rabbit) Mk1 -77
Originally 1 liter engined.
Now:
1.8 16v
81,5mm bore
wisecos
PO - metal H-beam conrods
Custom cams
Custom tubular exhaust manifold
Custom Intake
Holset HX40 60in/65ex
Hestec engine management
G60 tranny
Peloquin lsd diff
Wilwood brakes
Rollgage
2 - seat
Full - aviation spec fuel system
780cc/min injectors
Of course some reinforcements here and there, and some polishing:
564hp,60kg/m at crank on 1.9bar.
Top speed 305km/h @ 8150rpm 
Copied from Information in the Golf1 forum.


----------



## sebastianjbauer (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: Another crazy Wabbit(305km/h) (Cabby-Blitz)*

Me =








My car =


----------



## AbqVR6 (Dec 29, 2001)

*Re: Another crazy Wabbit(305km/h) (sebastianjbauer)*

that thing is nasty. i like the dyer duct intake too


----------



## German VR6 (Dec 21, 2002)

*Re: Another crazy Wabbit(305km/h) (AbqVR6)*

190 mph







that guy is flying!!


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: Another crazy Wabbit(305km/h) (skillton)*

sick car.
But 244km/h in 4th with a G60 tranny? I'm 180 at 6500rpm.

car is sick. but i question those speeds.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Another crazy Wabbit(305km/h) (German VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *German VR6* »_190 mph







that guy is flying!!

That would be an understatement....








He has to be running some serious Anti-Lag to spool that turbo.


----------



## homeless (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Another crazy Wabbit(305km/h) (traderart)*


_Quote, originally posted by *traderart* »_My god, where is this at?















What engine is this?
I will like to get mine to turn at 8000rpm as well, what do I need to do.

Paris, France


----------



## BahnStormer202 (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: Another crazy Wabbit(305km/h) (TBT-PassatG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-PassatG60* »_sick car.
But 244km/h in 4th with a G60 tranny? I'm 180 at 6500rpm.

car is sick. but i question those speeds.

same here. You will need 6th gear to achieve that kind of speed.


----------



## liquidtension (Mar 25, 2004)

lots of nice rabbits are coming from france http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MDTurborocco (Aug 24, 2003)

*Re: (liquidtension)*

305km/h at 7947rpm would be the 3.3389 gearing. Crazy car














.Cmon how can you doubt a 500+whp rabbit







.


----------



## simon_mk2 (May 5, 2003)

*Re: Another crazy Wabbit(305km/h) (TBT-PassatG60)*

Yes, My 02A tranny was code ATB from euro G60 and that has 3.45 final gear.
I can go 235km/[email protected] in 4th now, but not sure where it go in 5th








Need better tyre and clutch first, i got clutch slipped in 4th yesterday


----------



## simon_mk2 (May 5, 2003)

*Re: Another crazy Wabbit(305km/h) (skillton)*

That's amazing! a lightest car when go over 300km/hr, does it fly?








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: Another crazy Wabbit(305km/h) (simon_mk2)*

Yeah I believe it, my buddy had a DX Civic that he swapped a built D16 into (used to be D15), his car did 90 mph in second gear at redline because of the new rpm limit and everything, it didn't even have enough horsepower to get it out of third though, we got it up to 115 once.


----------



## Mrveedubuk (Mar 10, 2003)

isnt that a norwegian car?


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (Mrveedubuk)*

1.8 16v


----------



## vintage empire (Jan 11, 2002)

*Re: (tyrone27)*

Damn! I want one


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: Another crazy Wabbit(305km/h) (skillton)*

That car is GD Amazing! Actually that sign they passed was a German Autobahn sign. I don't think they were in France. My German GTI always started getting a bit light in the front as I approached 200kph. It wasn't bad but jeesh what does that thing feel like at speed?


----------



## steveedub (Jan 2, 2001)

*Re: Another crazy Wabbit(305km/h) (art.clemens)*

I believe the owner of that car either used to post here or the hardcore forum his name was grasshopper something or other


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: Another crazy Wabbit(305km/h) (mechsoldier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mechsoldier* »_
Balance and blueprint the entire engine (making sure that every journal, every rod, every piston, EVERYTHING weighs like exactly the same)
Knife edge the crank
Heavy duty valve springs (maybe even dual valve springs if they make them)
Full headwork
a FARKIN HUGE CAM
EDIT Make that probably ARP rod bolts too

_Modified by mechsoldier at 8:24 AM 11-19-2004_

Dont forget to screw 2 bar of boost to her,lol.With that kind of boost my lawnmower would haul ass


----------



## German VR6 (Dec 21, 2002)

*Re: Another crazy Wabbit(305km/h) (Bad Habit)*

should i be trading in my vr6 engine for one of these lol


----------



## Boragirl03 (Nov 23, 2002)

that thing is just plain crazy, i wanna drive it


----------



## audi80tbo (Dec 15, 2004)

Actually that car is from Helsinki, Finland and the video being shooted also in Finland
http://www.ffp-motorsport.com
Not from Norway, or Germany or France...


----------



## liquidtension (Mar 25, 2004)

is it your car ?


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: Another crazy Wabbit(305km/h) (mechsoldier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mechsoldier* »_
Balance and blueprint the entire engine (making sure that every journal, every rod, every piston, EVERYTHING weighs like exactly the same)
*check*
Knife edge the crank
*check*
Heavy duty valve springs (maybe even dual valve springs if they make them)
*check*
Full headwork
*check*
a FARKIN HUGE CAM....... not this year.











man i can't wait..... i think i will be happy with 400whp for a little while atleast.


----------



## audi80tbo (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: (liquidtension)*

Nope, it isn't my car, but I do know the owner. The engine's being updated already and now there sre over 600bhp...


----------



## Trevahhhh (Jun 5, 2002)

id bet money you can turn a 16v to 8k without all of that work . . new rod and mainbolts... slap some rods and pistons in and i wouldnt be affraid to turn it to 8k ... but the head would have to have some serious going through.. springs .. retainers..


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (Trevahhhh)*

yeah mine, when it was still NA. she would spin to 8k or damn close the tach would be waaaaaay past 7k and it was fine. the head was done though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: (twodubs)*

Stock rev chip is 7250 on a 16V 1.8 liter


----------



## E&N (May 16, 2002)

*Re: (Bad Habit)*

any 1.8 16V CAN rev to 8k. (rev limiter removed) but the HP peak will have passed long before on a stock motor,... Only head work/exhaust is needed,... the bottom end work is unnessisary, but usefull for improving reliability.
E&N


----------

